# 2.0 to a 1.8t



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am thinking about doing a tranny and engine swap for my MK4 2.0 to a 1.8t. Has anyone ever done this? If i bought the whole 1.8t car should I have no problems doing the sawp. Should I need anything considering that both shells are exactly the same? Just looking for a little help from some "experienced" people.
Oh by the way my 2.0 is auto and I want to end up with a 1.8t manual.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 to a 1.8t (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_I am thinking about doing a tranny and engine swap for my MK4 2.0 to a 1.8t. Has anyone ever done this? If i bought the whole 1.8t car should I have no problems doing the sawp. Should I need anything considering that both shells are exactly the same? Just looking for a little help from some "experienced" people.
Oh by the way my 2.0 is auto and I want to end up with a 1.8t manual.
Thanks in advance.

you could do it, but why not just sell your car and buy a 1.8T?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2.0 Auto to 1.8T manual.
It can be done, but it gonna have to be well planed and executed.
CAN *YOU* DO IT? 
Is the question.


----------



## kaseymarie (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 to a 1.8t (Kx125rider572)*

bump becvause this is exactly what i want to do when i hit 100k.
2.0 auto here as well. hopefully ya get some answers!


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 to a 1.8t (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_
you could do it, but why not just sell your car and buy a 1.8T?

This is realtalk. Unless you have got an excellent deal (i.e. almost free) motor and transmission, I would say just wait until you find a 1.8T, it will be so much work, time, blood, and probably tears. Not to mention all the trial and error you will inevitably have to go through. It's just too big a headache. At least you want a 1.8T, those nevAr looz you know.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FACT:
MK4 owners are the only VW owners scared to take on an engine swap.
All the other generations do it, and not to mention many "other" brands.
Cheap MK4 2.0 + cheap longblock 1.8T or VR engine = WIN!
I bought my 2.0 for 2500 bucks, a swap is well within the spectrum of reason in my instance, but instead im crazy and i'm gonna boost the little valve deprived bastard.


----------



## kaseymarie (May 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_FACT:
MK4 owners are the only VW owners scared to take on an engine swap.
All the other generations do it, and not to mention many "other" brands.
Cheap MK4 2.0 + cheap longblock 1.8T or VR engine = WIN!
I bought my 2.0 for 2500 bucks, a swap is well within the spectrum of reason in my instance, but instead im crazy and i'm gonna boost the little valve deprived bastard.

haha so you're thinkintg about boosting your 2.0?
that's cool though, i'd like to see a video of that when you're completed!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

unless you got a steal of a deal on a vw with a 2.0 in it and a steal of a deal on a 1.8t engine and tranny, i dont see it being at all worthwhile to do this swap....


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaseymarie* »_
haha so you're thinkintg about boosting your 2.0?
that's cool though, i'd like to see a video of that when you're completed!


I'm far from the first to ever do this, my build is going to be a very similar setup to this:
vdubbugman53 on here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgcn2-HD0Gw


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

lol talk about thread jack...
The swap is just going to be maybe a little too much than the OP can handle. Maybe not. I'm coming to this assumption because the OP started a thread like this. To the OP, just do a little research, see if you have the space, time, and tools for all the required materials. Also, make sure it's going to be worth your while to do it. Don't go spend 8k on a 1.8T engine and tranny just so you can mar it up when you try to swap it. If you're up for the work, go for it, but only of the car and the new motor you're going to get are cheap in price. 
And many other VW owners, other brand vehicle owners do swaps also, I wouldn't say it's a fact that MKIV owners are scared to do extensive work like this. I swapped a KA24DE instead of what came stock, KA24E (a lot more work than it sounds like) because at the time the parts were cheaper and WAAY more readily available, like turbo parts, manifolds, camshafts, etc, etc. I wouldn't do anything like this on my MKIV simply because it's my only car now. (and it's already 1.8T lol)


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
I'm far from the first to ever do this, my build is going to be a very similar setup to this:
vdubbugman53 on here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgcn2-HD0Gw 

makes me want a 2.0t


----------



## S13DRFTR (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clean PG)*

Boy, that driver's side tire was doin' work. Sounds like maybe a little bit of comp. surge? Maybe just the BOV. I used to work at a Harbor Freight Tools with a girl that had a 2.0T, it didn't run very well at all though.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (S13DRFTR)*

Didn't believe that I would get this many hits. But to be at all honest, everyone kind of just gave their opinons...which is nice, but I'm looking for facts. Like what do I need.
Listen, this is what I was thinking about doing. Go to a junk yard, buy a 1.8t with man, that has possibly rear end damage, you can steal that car, maybe a grand? Take it home and the rest is history. All mK4 body shells are exactly the same, difference is an idot put a 2.0 auto that pushes 100 horsies into that car which equals too damn slow.
Why would it be that hard? Time consuming yes, your dealing with a motor and tanny that basically sit on top of each other. All parts will be there from the other car. I have the tools to do the work, well possibly 90 percent. The room, not so much. 
I did look at the 1.8t engine and yes there are a million more things in there than a 2.0t.
Oh, the reason for doing this and not selling my car, is A, because my car isn't worth anything to trade in, B, I have already lowered it, bought wheels, intake, and strut bar. Although not all that much, it does add up into sweat, tears, and blood, not to mention dollars.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

I just completed it. fired up on first attempt, no problems at all. and i did it all piecewise. I did a 2000 2.0 auto to a 2002 1.8t tiptronic. I did THE MOST difficult of swaps. the wiring, the auxiliary components, etc! if you have questions please feel free to ask me directly. what year are you starting with and going to....although maybe mk4, there are slight variations, mainly in wiring. you are going to mainly need a donor car. for your case, the manual trans does not have to worry about as much wiring. top of my head...ECU, engine wiring harness, pedal assembly, wiring to go from dbc to dbw. all your sensors and components (map, maf, etc) and you WILLLLLLLLL NEED a bentley manual.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_wiring to go from *dbc* to *dbw*. 

What are those? I'm not familiar with the abbreviations.
He'll do just fine. He's gonna have everything he needs for the swap.
-The will to do it
-








Cheep junk yard donor car with all the required parts.
-








-Bentley manual
-Plenty of tools!
- more








-Help from someone with experience (myself)
-A car to drive while the mkIV is down
-And plenty of these







during the swap
-oh did I mention








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers from the corrado forums

















_Modified by 1.8t rado at 11:16 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_
Oh, the reason for doing this and not selling my car, is A, because my car isn't worth anything to trade in, B, I have already lowered it, bought wheels, intake, and strut bar. Although not all that much, it does add up into sweat, tears, and blood, not to mention dollars.

your suspension, wheels, intake and strut bar should all carry over to a 1.8T w/ much less hassle than an engine/tranny swap. Also, no one said to trade it in...be patient and sell it and THEN by a 1.8T.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

hey rado, i idn't say anything against it. in fact i offered tons of help already. the DBC is drive by cable which is what the 2.0 throttle body has while the DBW is drive by wire which is what the 1.8t has...unless modified. I found it a lot easier to just swap the pedal and wire in the5 wire harness from the pedal to the blue connector in the plenum for the engine wiring harness to connect to.
BTW you are gonna have a lot of old school techies and young dub punks that HIGHLY ADVISE against and give you sh*t. If it's cheap and you have the time...go for it. It's a bit of work, but not impossible.


_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 12:37 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_hey rado, i idn't say anything against it. in fact i offered tons of help already. the DBC is drive by cable which is what the 2.0 throttle body has while the DBW is drive by wire which is what the 1.8t has...unless modified. I found it a lot easier to just swap the pedal and wire in the5 wire harness from the pedal to the blue connector in the plenum for the engine wiring harness to connect to.
BTW you are gonna have a lot of old school techies and young dub punks that HIGHLY ADVISE against and give you sh*t. If it's cheap and you have the time...go for it. It's a bit of work, but not impossible.

_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 12:37 PM 3-8-2009_

just like most say dont put a vr6 in a mk1? it gets old im sure


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW1.8Tsunami)*

tsunami,
nice thinking, i know what you had meant. but for a cook, who doesnt make much money like some of these other vdub owners, its nice to do the cheaper hands on approach. 
Why do mk4 guys know it all, thats going to be another thread on this fourm.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey kx125, i just came across an issue which may affect you as well. For the 1.8t v 2.0 there are different setups for the front wheel bearing carriers, bearing, etc. make sure to look into part numbers for comparison. I had to swap spindles from my donor as well. i already had gli suspension from a different time, so no biggie there. best luck man.


----------



## NjzAdub (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I just finished this swap on my 2.0. I had a 2.0T, blew it up, bought a donor jetta for $1800, parted the jetta out and practically received the swap for free







Its a very time consuming job, wiring wasnt much of a hassle, just a bit time consuming again.. Some 2.0's didnt come with a fuel rail return line like mine, so I had to run a return line back into the tank. Easiest way to swap would be to purchase a donor, I cant imagine how it would have been running around back and forth to pick up parts that are missing . 
Donor:









_Modified by NjzAdub at 10:15 PM 3-8-2009_ 


_Modified by NjzAdub at 10:19 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## NjzAdub (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (NjzAdub)*

About the wiring, all you need is a 1.8T harness and rip out your old 2.0 harness. 1.8T trannys only have 2 sensors, vehicle speed sensor and another sensor by the gear selector.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_hey rado, i idn't say anything against it. in fact i offered tons of help already.

No I know you did. My comment wasn't directed at you at all, other than asking what the abbreviations stood for. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

up


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

So any word on it? My Trans installation was a b*tch. But I also swapped in a 2002 Tiptronic into a MY02 auto vehicle....was a PITA. I still have to double check a tiny bit of wiring from trans to cluster, my speedo is a no go...and my fuel gauge is acting like a boost gauge.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWabbitVR* »_
just like most say dont put a vr6 in a mk1? it gets old im sure 


Completely different. I'll advocate not doing any swap of a motor into a chassis that the motor came in from the factory. A Mk1 VR is not of that type of swap.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Completely different. I'll advocate not doing any swap of a motor into a chassis that the motor came in from the factory. A Mk1 VR is not of that type of swap.

I'd like you to tell that to some of my friends here in Bulgaria








Tossing the 1.6 for a 1.8t is pretty popular here







In the US we are pretty lucky as the price difference between models in the used market gets fairly slim.But If you have a car and want to use it why not swap?????Yes a donor clip is a must but come on people I am *SO EFFING SICK OF HEARING SELL IT AND BUY A 1.8T*












































Granted most that ask this question maybe shouldnt attempt it.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (not SoQuick)*

Ha, sorry for you all haters.
But when you know people you can get anything accomplished. Gotta come up with 500 more bucks and a 1.8t with ko4 turbo and full arp 3inch exhaust, plus arp chip...oh did i mention possibly a 2day swap(no don't think I did). 
This guy i recently met wants nothing to do with this car anymore and for a grand its mine. Aquaintaince + his expertise = my car having 250 hp.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

what engine code 1.8t?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Do not go crazy thinking about doing this as fast as possible. Take your time and do it right! cannot stress that enough. As to everyone else...My chassis was in GREAT shape, motor was good too. I just got the donor for ridiculously cheap (until i found out every part i needed was destroyed) i still managed to build my near ideal WITH upgrades for cheap. Honestly, if done over again, now that i know everything that i know...If it came as available OE from the factory, I wouldn't do the build. I just ended up lucky on some parts and a LOT stubborn on wanting to do it.
KX125, do more reading on the exhaust, and piece everything out that you need. look into ebay and the classifieds. and I'd like to also know 1.8t engine code.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

It's coming from a 2002 jetta if iirc. Should be an AWP.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35912


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

As my friend 1.8t said...except its a 2001 and that means that the engine code is aww? And if its going to only take 2 days, i dont have another car to drive. You all think I'm rich?
and to correct my last post, its apr, not arp. arp is drag.








and to add, i have looked at all the things that he has on their, via ecstuning and from apr's website. if i get the money it should be a sick car.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_If it came as available OE from the factory, I wouldn't do the build.

As glad I am that everything worked for you, I told you so


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_As my friend 1.8t said...except its a 2001 and that means that the engine code is aww?

A 2001 could be an AWD or AWW depending on build date. Important as there are a lot of issues you need to consider.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

issues? How can you just leave a man hanging when you say issuses? elaborate.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_tsunami,
nice thinking, i know what you had meant. but for a cook, who doesnt make much money like some of these other vdub owners, its nice to do the cheaper hands on approach. 
Why do mk4 guys know it all, thats going to be another thread on this fourm.









I still don't see how it would be cheaper or easier







I'm just giving my opinion based on the fact that I traded my 02 jetta w/ tip in for a newer model w/ 25k less miles w/ manual for roughly a difference of 2k. All it took was a day at the dealership.
either way, good luck


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_issues? How can you just leave a man hanging when you say issuses? elaborate.


There is a lot of info out there, but I can't tell you the exact issues without an exact engine code.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW1.8Tsunami)*

2k is the key word the tsunami. How much do you think i could trade my 02 jetta 2.slow with auto 4? Well when I was looking at a new gti i was only going to get 6k. I'm doing the swap for 1k. The swap includes 10k worth of parts? This sounds like a much better deal.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Boostin, thanks I will have the engine code by 2morrow nite. I will call the guy in the morning. I have some stipulations that I want to run before just jumping into this. I want a car that will run after I am done, not one that just has the engine and components but still needs work.
Also, if i wasn't quite clear. I'm getting pretty much the whole car for 1k. Its not totaled at all either. Their are some things that I have to work out before I go ahead with this though.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

tsunami, you do realize that you traded in a more expensive car for a car of lesser general value? (depending on the mileage, as long as under 100k) in the car sales world, generally, an automatic costs more than a stick. so you basically lost money. You got what you wanted, I got what I wanted. I already had a ton of work into my car...didn't feel like doing it again and thought a swap was cheap and I would have a blasty blast. well, i was right and right. if i didn't get f*kt over by the original donor, the entire swap with upgrades and chipping and eveything woulda been under 2500. sooooo, i'm only 500 off from your trade in...oh wait. I still have parts to sell


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Thanks CT, not sure how I would be better off not having fun doing a swap on a dream motor.
Just to clarify to everyone that has posted, this started out as a thought that I ran by 1.8 t rado...Thats why I had posted this, thanks to CT for all the info, it was exactly what I needed. Than I blew a tire and this guy said that he had a car that he was trying to get rid of suspension mods, but he wanted the engine for his mk2. Finally he reniged and now I may have the engine. Thats the story of this post/swap.
Boostin, the actual engine code is indeed AWW...He said that the only problem that he has had would be the coils which went bad when he first bought the car, and obviously has since replaced. You now anything else?


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Brusky, you should check out boostin20v's signature. There's a lot of good info in the "1.8t forum faq", and "1.8t swap faq" links.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

hey kx, i went through all those forums that everyone is gonna send you through hoops and ladders and say search this and that. dude, any questions post and i'll tell you what i know from my hands on.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Your best bet would be to swap over the full subframe/suspension/brakes/engine, front end harness from the donor car to yours. You're still going to need to watch for IMMO issues.


----------



## VW_FAST1.8T (Mar 19, 2008)

i put a 1.8t in my 97 golf and had a lot of fun doing it U CAN DO IT


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (VW_FAST1.8T)*

Oh its going to happen. I will have updates... possibly getting the car wednesday. Take pictures all that sorta fun stuff. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

BG,
If you haven't already bought the OCC, here is a link to one that u shoudl have. It has 3/4 inch hose barbs, exactly what is perscribed for a Vdub.
http://www.saikoumichi.com/951_page.htm
GL.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Yeah I just bought mine like two days ago. haha. Thanks though. Is that the one you're getting? Are you gonna get it anodized?


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_tsunami, you do realize that you traded in a more expensive car for a car of lesser general value? (depending on the mileage, as long as under 100k) in the car sales world, generally, an automatic costs more than a stick. so you basically lost money. You got what you wanted, I got what I wanted. I already had a ton of work into my car...didn't feel like doing it again and thought a swap was cheap and I would have a blasty blast. well, i was right and right. if i didn't get f*kt over by the original donor, the entire swap with upgrades and chipping and eveything woulda been under 2500. sooooo, i'm only 500 off from your trade in...oh wait. I still have parts to sell








 
Yes, I am fully aware that I trade in a tiptronic w/ just under 100k and w/ a slipping tranny for lesser equipped 5spd w/ 25k less miles. I did not have the knowledge, time, resources to do a tranny swap.
Also, I'm not sure how crazy my parents would have been about have a junk car in their yard while I part it out...I know I live in alabama but come on








I don't look at just the money as far as cost goes. I look at opportunity cost too.








My payments stayed the same, I just added a year to my note; which I justified by having 25k fewer miles.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*

Hey tsunami, thanks for the opinions that you have aplied here, but you do realize when you said trade it in, OR sell it that I do not have payments on my car, and here you are just now realizing that maybe it wasn't such a good idea. Doing this swap will give me the knowledge of my car, what did your buy give you the knowledge of? Real life, more bills? Already have most of that and don't want any more bills. Sorry, but in my opinion this is a much better apportunity, and experience.
RADOOOOO, nah I'm not going to anodize that, it looks decent. See you at work if you work.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_Hey tsunami, thanks for the opinions that you have aplied here, but you do realize when you said trade it in, OR sell it that I do not have payments on my car, and here you are just now realizing that maybe it wasn't such a good idea. Doing this swap will give me the knowledge of my car, what did your buy give you the knowledge of? Real life, more bills? Already have most of that and don't want any more bills. Sorry, but in my opinion this is a much better apportunity, and experience.
RADOOOOO, nah I'm not going to anodize that, it looks decent. See you at work if you work.

lol wut? I'm still happy w/ my decision. I just made the recommendation of selling/trading in your car b/c it is WAY easier and saves a LOT more time. I know you say you don't have the money, but neither did I. Work/school domintated my life when I made the decsision. And for me, it was the best option.
FWIW, I've forgotten more about my car than you know about yours. I do all my own repairs and mods so I'm not sure where your smug attitude is coming from.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_ so I'm not sure where your smug attitude is coming from.

The mkIV forums


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

At least a corrado member understands. Never said that you didnt know anything. What I did say is, now I will know what I'm doing. Honestly I feel that everyone in here thinks that they know everything, or atleast try to. When I made this thread, I was looking for a straight up answer to my question. Not just from you but from most on the first page I got a run around. If I wanted a run around of why I shouldnt do this I would never have asked. This fourm is suppsosed to be about people helping other lesser knowledgeable poeple out, and not with a cocky attitude, which I feel that MANY have on thsi site. It really isnt anything against you, and I specifically said THANK YOU for your opinion. But than I also said that it sounds like you have regrets. Is that smug, no, but now this write up is. Thanks for the help, end of thread.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

no regrets here..not sure where you got that from








either way..AGAIN, good luck w/ your build


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

The answer to the only real question you asked in this thread is this: Yes if you swap EVERYTHING over from a donor car, it SHOULD work perfectly.
But, if I read this thread correctly, you are going to try to do it in 2 days with no experience or knowledge of mk4 engines and wiring. Good luck on that.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

Thanks, its not really going to be 2 days, possible 4. I have a mechanic helping me. Honestly, we were looking at it a couple weeks ago and its not really all that hard. Time consuming yes, hard no. Wiring hard, possibly. But everything fits the exact way, all holes are there. It should be a good build.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

depending on the wiring required, may be hard or not. may be just as simple as swapping over a harness, chaning an ecu, and adding a few wires for the pedal! my transmision harness had an auxiliary water pump, auxiliary air pump, and just straight up silliness for the tip. a manual swap should be quick.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Hey CT...thanks for all the help. I actually have the car now. I have been sitting on it for about 3 weeks. I just finally put it up on Jacks yesterday. On tuesday I'm going to start pulling things off. The guy I bought it from said that it ran, but I am starting to not believe it, so I'm going to crack the head off and see if anything is fried. Im really excited to do this, but the wiring scares the hell out of me. Also, I remember seeing some posts on when switching the tanny, you also have to switch the drive shafts, and that would mean knuckels too, correct? 
There really isnt anything to the 1.8t engine, and I feel really confident that I shouldnt have a problem getting it out. Just the engine not running and the wiring is what I am scared of. Oh also I believe this is dbw, and i remember you saying something about the plenium in the back of the dash is where you connect the cable?


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

you dont have to swap knuckles when you swap axles but if you do you get bigger brakes + the ability to upgrade brakes further.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

thanks panda, appreciate that.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I know that the 2.0/TDIs with 100mm inner CVs used different knuckles than the 1.8t/VRs with 108mm inner CVs. You may need to swap knuckles even if you've got 108mm inner CVs on your 2.0.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

How high revved would a 2.0 tranny be with a 1.8t motor?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekb727* »_How high revved would a 2.0 tranny be with a 1.8t motor?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4365339


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

does anything have to be reprogrammed when doing the swap?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Depends if you plan on working with or against the IMMO.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

IMMO?? newb


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Thanks, thats what I was thinking as I did read that in another thread. Starting the swap 2morrow. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_866

will this ecu work for the 2.0 to a 1.8t swap? i have everything except for the ecu right now.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (derekb727)*

honestly...im not 100 percent sure, but the awv code has to match the engine code. Do you know what your engine code is? aww, awd...There are a few, so you have to look.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Also, i believe the IMMO reference is immobilizer. One of my friends brought to my attention the links under boostin's thread bar...a lot of info, just check them out.


----------



## MB speed (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

kx125, i'm thinking about doing this swap right now as well. i have a donor car that has everything. i believe that the donor car has the engine code AWW likes yours. i have an 03 golf with a 5speed. i was going to keep my tranny, but now having read other threads it looks like i shoudl switch the tranny as well because it is stronger and has different gearing ratios. does that mean i have to switch out my axle and everything? and kx definitely take pictures of the swap you are doing. i'm very interested


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MB speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MB speed* »_kx125, i'm thinking about doing this swap right now as well. i have a donor car that has everything. i believe that the donor car has the engine code AWW likes yours. i have an 03 golf with a 5speed. i was going to keep my tranny, but now having read other threads it looks like i shoudl switch the tranny as well because it is stronger and has different gearing ratios. does that mean i have to switch out my axle and everything? and kx definitely take pictures of the swap you are doing. i'm very interested

You should be able to swap over your output cups between the 2 transmissions and use 2.0 axles on your 1.8t transmission.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

Panda, is that a true fact or just an possible situation? This is new news to me and pretty importante!!! 
Also, MB, there was a thread on here where the two trannys were compared, i was looking at it last nite, cant find it today. And they were saying that the 2.0 manual is quicker. I have an auto which seems like it is going to fall off sometimes, i hate the damn thing. Thats one of the many reasons for this build. 
Man I'm really excited about this, but It is taking forever to just start. Hopefully done intime for H20 this summer/fall.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

OP, do you know if its legal to swap an engine from an older model into a newer model?







For some reason I remember hearing that you can get fined for that.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_Panda, is that a true fact or just an possible situation? This is new news to me and pretty importante!!! 


I've never actually swapped them to know that it will work but they are definitely different. but, all the mk4 transmissions have a single (6mm?)allen bolt in the center of the output that you remove and the thing just slides out(that, i've done I'm just guessing/hoping it would swap over). You have to match the axles to the transmission output - spindles dont matter. I run 1.8t/vr spindles on my 2.0 with 2.0 axles


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

just so I'm clear, the spindles are the cup that you were refering to?


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*

Tsunami, I would say that It may depend on your state...but that sounds ridiculous. Can't be true, I know many people that have swaped different engines. What about the older cars for instances with big blocks and small blocks, there don't get in trouble. So my answer to that would be no.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_Tsunami, I would say that It may depend on your state...but that sounds ridiculous. Can't be true, I know many people that have swaped different engines. What about the older cars for instances with big blocks and small blocks, there don't get in trouble. So my answer to that would be no.

I'd check and make sure
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4368937
you seem to be ok though based on the responses in this thread...just lookin out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VW1.8Tsunami at 11:30 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_just so I'm clear, the spindles are the cup that you were refering to?

Spindles are the steering knuckles. The cups I was talking are the ouputs on the transmission that you connect the axles to.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

Gotcha, thanks for the clarifications. Ill post it, it if works or not.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

haven't posted anything for yah ina while. I think for the engine year stuff (only an assumption) you should be safe as long as you don't screw up the emissions crap. It was basically written so you don't put an old smoggy engine into a newer car. seeing how VW bounced out a few 1.8t's with nearly identical emission control systems and only a few modifications for higher output/performance, you should be fine. The cups are the parts on the transmission that the axle shafts BOLT to. the spindles are what hold everything together at the wheel. Spindle/Hub/ etc. You can use whatever is stock. Just have to match axles to whatever you are using on the transmission. From what i've seen, the 5spd tiptronic is the only one that used a non round tripod thing to bolt to the cups. i'd recomend trying to find upgraded spindles if possible. I went from the 1 piece (brake and hub) 2.0 one to the 2 piece. Again if you or anyone has ANY questions about the swap/build feel free to ask or pm or im me. it's squirrely but the prep and gathering takes the longest!


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

ct again thanks. You know what the weather has been like for the past 2 weeks on the east so no progress at all which really sucks. Not to mention the guy that is supposed to help me I guess is "really really busy." Next week it is supposed to be really nice so I am going to start by myself. Getting the engine into my car is whats going to be the pain, with having to reprogram the connection between the ecu and the cluster. 
Last night I was looking for a VAG-COM and obviously ross-tch sells them, but I found an OBD fpr 71 dollars. Should I just use the ross-tech? Here is the link to that tool. http://www.obdtool.com


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Okay...so I haven't posted in a while. Today I just started to break things apart for a couple hours. I took off the entire front clip-radiator and bracket- in doing so I had to cut the ac hoses. BIG mess. Not sure if I didnt have to do that, but I did and too late now. I will be replacing them with my ac things anyway, no harm. Removed all electrical connections on the tranny, starter and most of the motor. Making sure that I labeled as I went; I really hope they stay on. That in itself took me about 2 hours. And I removed the fuel lines from their respective solenoids.
I was waiting for the guy who I bought the car to come and help me remove the engine, but he ended up having to work so I just stopped. Having no one to help me go farther, considering I do not have an engine hoist. On sunday hopefully I will have the engine removed and working on the timing belt and pulleys.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

hey man. the AC....bad idea. you are gonna kill more than you know by keeping those lines open. you woulda been better off just swinging the radiator support open like a big door, and putting it back when you could. the drier might be toast, and you'll have to have the seals looked at, as well as replacing what-ever you cut. fuel lines...there's a quick disconnect right near the passenger side strut tower. it's a little clip you push a button and it pops right off. do you have a bentley? i don't just highly recommend it, i think it's a necessity. any questions feel free to PM, IM, call, e-mail, whatever. i keep checkin your thread as you update.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Yeah you gave it to me. I just cut the ac lines to the rad. I can use the ac off my car. Thats why it really isnt a big deal. In the bently it says to disconnect it anyways. Obviously I wont be cutting my ac line, but since this car is going for scrap, i dont believe that the ac is the biggest loss. 
And the gas disconnects, got that after sometime of fooling with it. Those are a rather nice idea.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Oh ok. you meant the donor! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It really sucks breaking the ac lines. if you can try not to let it vent to atmosphere. and you might be able to save a little bit if you can get your hands on a refrigerant rescue/transfer/forget the name of it now, device.
best of luck man!


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Maybe someone else would know the name on here. That would be nice. Thanks for the support.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

reclaimation pump, reclaimer system. it's something like that. you can draw out the gas then put it back in.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Thats pretty nice... I'll look into that. Again thanks. You have been of help.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Okay another update. Removed the entire exhaust system. Dropped the gear shifter, removed all lower dash paneling. Removed the radio, climate control (using it in mine), boost gauage, and turbo timer. Tried removing the pendulum support, but I couldn't just use a standard allen wrench, I need to obtain a socket one, as those bolts are tight as hell.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

sounds like you are moving along man. try to post up some pics








if you need pictures of anything lemme know. i think i have them somewhere.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am so hype someone is doing this swap. Since I bought my first VW last year which ended up being a 99.5 GTI 2.0 I have wanted to swap a motor in so bad but everyone is so against it and never could give any help whats so ever. Instead they would throw all there 2cents on why you shouldn't. So now I have this thread to look forward too and I am so happy that I get mail everyday with updates on your swap Kx125rider572.
The only differnce is my GTI is already a 5spd. I now have a new found hope for my loving GTI. 
Dont want to thread jack but wouldnt you want to swap out the 2.0 in this car for a 1.8t or VR








Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Looks like you be the person to talk to when I want to swap my 2.0 and we are rather close. Im in gunwaven new haven and you are in little puerto rico lol.










_Modified by phat8186 at 10:51 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (phat8186)*

Im glad that I can be somewhat of a model to u Phat. I will really try to post some pics, I haven't been taking any, but I will tomorrow, OR today that is. The guy that was supposed to help me do this swap is kind of a person that says that he will help, and than doesn't call to hook up, when i call he doesn't answer or he answers and is like oh I have to work or, hey I can't do it today. So hopefully he comes today, or there is more of me working by myself. I kinda like tearing his car up, its rather nice knowing that I don't have to put it back together. 
_Quote, originally posted by *phat8186* »_Dont want to thread jack but wouldnt you want to swap out the 2.0 in this car for a 1.8t or VR
 Not sure what you mean? On ur car or mine?








So while we are on the topic of pics, here is one that I didn't post and it was from the start of this build. Items that I bought for the timing...simple.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Lol, I was making that comment in reference to the pic I put up. I try and take pride in keeping my car clean even if it isn't as fast as the other MK4's out there.

















_Modified by phat8186 at 9:25 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (phat8186)*

I do agree with you. My car looks good, but its just really slow as in acceleration. Soon, that statement wont be true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

I am so jealous of you for doing this swap lol, any body want to sell me a swap for my MK4








For a good price anything can happen.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

nice to see another person doing this. best of luck phat81. I'm in durty water if you need some help.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Hey guys!!! Another great day! One more step to having the engine out of the car. Im sooooo pumped, I really want to be ready for H20 at Ocean City this year.
First let me start with those purchases that add to my appeal...








Obviously my euro switch








ZiZa lighting and smoked side markers and turn lenses. They look sweet at night!!!
































Obviously the turbo timer by Greddy
















This is what I was left with, trash, trash and trash, well except for the apr intercooler, and subsequent parts.








That's the donor!


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Sorry I almost frogot to add what I did today. So, on that note, I removed the ENTIRE wire harness the first shot of the engine shows it all off to one side. The pendulum bolts came out. I am now down to I believe 20 bolts. 6 on each drive axel and 4 on the engine mounts!!! This is probably one of the best days. I'm really really excited to drop this engine, do the timing belt, and than start maching up. 
CT what was the socket/tool that you used to remove the drive line from the tranny? it has like 12 points? is it a triple square or idk? Let me know PLEASE!!!! Hopefully sunday I can remove it if I Have the tool, if not it has to wait until wednesday again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry the picture of my car is like it is, i was thinking that I should add a pic, so on the way home I stopped and took a pic and all the dust distorted the pic.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yah man, it's a special tool. either known as a triple square or an M#. M8, M10, M12. you're going to need those sizes for various tasks in this process. I think some axles use one size and others use another (M8/M10). Looks awesome so far. be extremely careful with the harnesses. take your time and be patient with clips. IF you do break any, let me know and i can send another connector out to you. i have like 3 harnesses or something. lol. Those M tools, find a VW tech friend or see if you can rent/borrow it from a dealer friend. they are kinda pricey. I know my AWP has a built in after-run' pump for the coolant through the turbo preventing the stagnant oil from caking/coking in the turbo, makin the turbo timer just kinda overkill. but looks good man! when you get to the back firewall, if you wouldn't mind takin some pics of the master cylinder i'd appreciate it!


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

forgot to mention, lights look pretty sweet. you should try what i did from a DIY, and wire in rear fog lights. i also did it so the brake lights and fog lights come on with the brake pedal, but it activated 6 lights in total. looks alright in some instances and overkill in others.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Yeah I would say about 50 percent of those clips just broke. The plastic ones that you needed to push out the clip than pull the whole connector out. I don't know why, obviously you needed a special tool for those. Everything requires a special tool, wtf. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I will be sure to post those pics for you. Anything in particular that you are looking for in that area. Are you looking to see how things are ran?


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

Me likey keep'em comin


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (phat8186)*

This thread sucks. Why swap a factory engine into a car that came with it from the factory and stuff. You should put a vtec in it. Or a lambo motor. but then you would have to do the doors too. and you could turbo it wiht that 1.8t hairdryer. you could make like 700 horse power wiht the lambo or like 450 wiht the vtec. And euro switches and tinted side markers are illegal. Not to mention the white bulbs. Lower it. IF you put more decals on it you can add 12 horsies per sticker. but you have to add super glue to the stickers, then lick them like a stamp first. The saliva lowers drag, and the super glue keeps the sticker firmly stickied to the car when you hit hyper speeds and maximum g'ees from all the extra power from all the extra stickers and saliva. and licking them after you glue them is just common since. If you're gonna spend 8 grand on a donor car and the swap, then you coulda just bought a hayabusa. thats faster than anything else on the street. done. you kick everyone else's butt. but nope, you're gonna do it the hard way and struggle to beat mercury cougars driven by cougars. still not low enough. is this thing done yet? no? Alright. What color are you gonna paint it? I missed that part like two pages back i think. was it Black like the donor? Thats' just dumb. you could of just swaped your nice interior into the already black donor and been done. what ever man. do what you want. But remember you're building this car for everyone else, not for your self. so just make sure everyone else likEs the end product. Cause thats make or break in your street creds in the tunner world dude. oH, and lower it. 
There, I posted. You happy now?








It's nice to see some pics. It's looking good man. Keep up the progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

WoW thats all I can say


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (phat8186)*

It was a joke. He's a buddy of mine and was complaining earlier that I hadn't posted in a while.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it was a jk thats why all i said was WoW lol. Considering the depth and time he took to sit down and write all that.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (phat8186)*


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Hey, what kind of post was that horse shiot? And the donor wasnt 8 grand, it was 1. And I took my sticker off my back window, so now I will really be slow. 
And that hairdryer is powering your garage right now, cuz all you can do is sit in your car and have someone push you out of your drive way, like a roller coaster ride.
Those bulbs and tinted sidemarkers havent gotten me pulled over in VA yet, but I bet you the exhaust will. I hate VA cops!
So you want me to lower it more? I'm gonna have to put 14's on there to do so, not to mention take off the adjustments on the rear springs so I don't have ridiculous rake. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks for the cheers and the







, the rest was a buch of jiberish.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

nice job. but even as a joke, pick a better bike then a busa. every tiny pricked meathead has one. lol. lamborghini engine? c'mon man be real. he could totally stuff a veyron or vantage engine under that hood. it's a ****** (vag engine) anyhow. lol. 
Work is comin along. don't forget to try to salvage a part-out from your donor. and when your're done the scrap metal from the shell will yield about 50 bucks from a metal yard. lol


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

LoL, 50 bucks, oh well it was all worth it. I dont know if anyone looks at the biographies on the first page, i suppose the home page. That kid with JTI has a boser hood, now I want one, it looks sick.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_the rest was a buch of jiberish.
 It was supposed to be. So all your counter arguments really argued nothing because everything I said in the first place was bs. haha

_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_nice job. but even as a joke, pick a better bike then a busa. every tiny pricked meathead has one. lol. 
I know, that was the point


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Ok everyone that has been following the progress of this not so progressive build. Today is the day!!! Check it out.








Aaaaaaaah, what a beautiful site to see. So where did the engine go? Well I wonder?, here she is...








Next is to put the wheels back on, lower it off the stands, and drag it back into the field, where its not taking up valuable space. So now I need to find a car to drive so I can start on mine.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

nice dude! glad to see you got it out. have you pulled the wires out yet?


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

nah, not yet. I gotta see how exactly the ones from the inside run to the outside. Hopefully they are just a clip like everything else. We will see though. I'm actually going up right now to do the timing belt and put the manifold back on and the turbo. Tighten the parking break and wheel that bitch back a few feet.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

So im wondering if someone can help me out. I was looking at the wiring harness for the car on saturday and I'm not sure how to get it out of the car. There is a spot where it enters the car, does that mean that I have to pull all of the insides out aswell? Or is there a connector. Im really confused when it comes to this part of the build. 
On the other hand, I took off the timing belt and accesory belt and come to find out I was sent the wrong belt, so I need to see about getting a "b" belt instead of the "a" i was sent.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Disconnect them from the fuse box and pull them through the fire wall man. Even if there is a main connection mid way, the connection points could be different between the two cars since they have different engines.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

so in other words it would be easier to remove the dash, disconnect the wires and label the numbers from which the wires come from? Sounds like that is going to be the best part of the build! So i better split the tape so i can see what im pulling?








Also, does anyone know how to squeeze the accesory belt tensioner back? Seems like everything is spring loaded so possibly buying a new one looked like the way to go? 
Brandon, wanna help me yank the wires!? Which ones do I need would be the next question because arent some for the controls and some for other things, can I leave any or do I need the entire things?


_Modified by Kx125rider572 at 11:46 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Like I said earlier man, just give me a call. Some of the wires are gonna be for lights/windows/locks/stereo/etc, so you won't need all of them unless your fuse box is different also, but then you just swap the fuse box as well. You wont know until you get under there and compare the two or look at the Bentley diagrams.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

dude....thought i left my number and email!!! the wiring you're gonna need comes apart at the plenum!!! underneath the windshield on the driver's side tucked in the corner. it's kinda tight but there are color matched connectors. there shouldn't be ANY other problems. be prepared to run 5 new wires into the BLUE connector from the new drive by wire throttle pedal to the connector in the plenum. the wiring is a bitch to figure out in the bentley. have fun. i forgot where to even look now since i finished. it's still in my head though and i am finishing a second swap as we speak, so feel free to call and ask questions....ANY TIME! lookin good so far man.
I posted too quickly i got excited and didn't finish reading. were you going auto to manual? the only harness you'll need to worry about is the engine wiring harness, which actually you should have left connected to the engine and only had to undo 4-5 connections to remove from vehicle still on engine! lol. everything else stays put. 
the accessory belt tensioner has a square stub at the top of it, it's 15mm. throw an open end wrench on there and pull it back, two whole will line up is you look close and pay attention. timing belt tensioner can be compressed in a vice very slowly and a pin locked in until install, but jsut get a new one.
Just call if you need any help. it's pretty much all offa top of my head.


_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 7:54 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I knew I would hear from you at some point. There are no wires what so ever on the engine. All wires are hanging off the car. So under the dash in the corner there is indeed a connector? I am going auto to manual. So im in the slow process of pulling out the clutch pedal assembly, and the switches that go with that. I have a picture of under the dash but all i see is a rats nest of wires running along the roll bar under the dash.








I get what you are saying now. I could have pulled everything from the firewall and left all connections on the engine. DAMN!!!! that would have been sweet. Let me know how to get to that connection. Do i have to remove the dash to get to it? or should I be able to see it?


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

there are some connections at the raintray which go to the ecu, others go straight through the firewall to the fuse box


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

all wires that you need to deal with go through the box in the raintray. there's between 5-7 connectors i think. Blue, orange, white, black, tan, and i think another few. easiest to see from engine bay. luckily from the pictures it looks like you have all the harness. there's going to be some sillyness i just realized for wiring your car. the auto uses the transmission wiring harness to handle the catalytic sensors and a bunch of other stuff...i'll take a better look this weekend to see if i can help tell you what to pull out.
Basically you have 2 harnesses in your car. the transmission wiring harness and the engine wiring harness. (thinking while typing, might be easier than i thought). Start at the raintray, with the windshielf wiper and stuff. all the way on the driver's side is a box. before 2002 the box was square with some latch down clips, 2002+ has a weird shaped thing with a screw thing on each side. pull off the screws and pry open. it may be all crudded shut, there's a rubber gasket....no worries just pry lil at a time. bunch of wires inside, just pull the clips apart. there's no locks on them, just grab the top part of connector and keep pulling gentley until it seperates. best luck, call while you're doing it i can walk you through.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Everything on the outside of the car is disconnected, the next step is to actually get the harness out of the car. So, the problem lies in that, on the driver side there is a rubber groumet where are the wires run from the ecu to the inside of the car, and to the engine bay, its like a three way thing off the ecu, some go inside like i said and some obviously stay outside. So, i need to figure out how the inside wires get disconnected so that i can just pull this harness off. Thats basically the last step to the problem, well except for having to remove the clutch pedal items.
So like you were saying before CT, there are connectors under the dash? Or do I have to physically disconnect each wire from the fuse panels?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

dude, you are looking in the wrong place. theres a cubby compartment in the rain tray. immediately below the windshield on the drivers side, tucked in the corner....IN THE ENGINE BAY. the wires that go through the rubber grommet in the firewall are mainly power lines, and maybe brakes. all the control cables you are looking for are in the cubby in the rain tray. not to be an ass, but did you look at the bentley at all? it tells you exactly where it is....plus it's a pdf, you can just search for it!







if you still need help i'll post a pictue later tonight.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

okay, maybe we are talking about the wrong things here. What I was refering to are the wires that connect to the ecu. They go through a rubber gromet in the corner of the raintray and split with the harness that goes to the engine. To remover the engine harness you HAVE to remove whatever runs in the rain tray. On this car there are not any wires that run through the firewall in the engine bay. I will take pictures of it tomorrow if you are still unclear of what I was trying to say. I'm going to be quite honest, the bently's fuse panel and fuse runnings are hard to decipher. Sorry. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

if you look at the ecu in the raintray, wires go left to toward the cabin filter and out to the engine bay and to the right through the box into the car behind the dash. whats the problem?


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

No problem, I got it just now. The wires on the right go through the wheel well. Where do they go. So now almost all the wires are disconnected except for those that go through the firewall (the mass of wires) and the ones that go through the passagenger wheel well.


----------



## bklynavant (Oct 10, 2006)

im interested in do a similar swap, only with a manual car..... any advice or tips???


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (bklynavant)*

A great tip is to get a bently manual. Follow it almost to the "T" and you should be straight. I'm going to be honest, it really isnt that hard. Im not mechanic, but I do know a little about cars, but the bently got me pointed in the right direction. 

As with the wire situation, i believe that I have it situated now. I have to splice the wrap that is on the wires so I can figure which ones I need as both cars are the same and I really only need the ones that go to the ecu and to the cubby hole. Possible some will run through the firewall. I really haven't gotten a chance to go and look at it. On sunday I will hopefully do this and almost be done with the doner car!!!


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

CT, need some help if you can.
Trying to pull out the Clutch pedal position sensor and anthor sensor that goes with the clutch, and the esp/asr switch. Following the bently the best that i can, but it seems that the wires that I need go everywhere. Anyone got anything?


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

bump, are there any wiring people out there?


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

is this thing dun yet? seriously i think that few hours i helped you out the other day was more time than i've put into mine in months









hopefully we didn't miss anything, you've got all the wires you need, and you're done with the donor car for good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1.8t rado at 10:24 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Yeah, I hear ya. I'm going to call Chef Thursday and see if I can borrow his Z. I called him sunday and he said that he knew that i was ready to do the swap and that I could borrow it if i needed. Thats possibly the only way that this thing is getting done, I can't afford to rent a car, for a mont its 1500 dollars, and I don't have that kind of money sitting around.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

You just walked by my ofice








That's actually cheaper than I would have expected for whole month, but there's still no way I'd pay that much to rent a car. That'd be awsome if chef let's you borrow his Z! Maybe your car will actually be ready for H20. Wich reminds me that we need to start looking at hotels and stuff, and that I need to get my ass in gear if my car is going to have any chance of being drivable by then.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

I don't know if I am even going to be able to go. There is so little staff and everyone is taking vakay, and I'm going to see chef sometime in september, than in October I'm going to maine for a weekend. Its just a lot of ****, and no time.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

aw that sucks dude.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry dude, got crazy for me. I left for a while to finish up my car and some other projects...And got by into riding my bike. Left you my number, feel free to call with questions, but i'm honestly forgetting it really fast. The ABS ESR/ASR systems...if you're car didn't have it to start, don't **** with it. It requires way more work than is worth. It's is wired for ABS, but just leave the ASR out, it's not worth it anyhow, I hate that friggin thing.Update with some news when you can!







Best of luck.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Thanks for the reply. I've been way too busy at work for the past 3 months with the staff at the lowest we have ever probably had. So I'm going to take a week off in September and work finish my car then. I got all the wires out that I needed with the help of 1.8t rado. Now switching everything is my next focus. This project wasn't really that hard if you had some sense of the car, but it is really time consuming. Thanks for the help/advise. So what you are saying is that I don't need the asr to run the car. Maybe I will just leave that out??? Not sure yet.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

so much for a 2 day swap


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

kinda fell through when the guy he bought it from flaked multiple times


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Thanks. It will for sure be done by September 10th, around there. Haven't had anytime to work on it. Taking the 5th through the 10th off and I WILL have it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (vwPanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwPanda* »_so much for a 2 day swap

lol
props to the OP for sticking w/ it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

I initially started mine after i saw a post claiming someone did it in 48 hrs. ****ty i didn't see all they did was swap a 2.0 for a 1.8t.....i did the engine, trans, cluster, everything...and it went from 4spd auto to 5spd tip...time...3months. coulda been a LOT faster if i had parts prepared, but my donor car ended up actually donating very little. was a fukt up POS. if the car you are putting everything into does not have ASR, leave it out. it works off the braking system anyhow. if you are doing engine and trans, there should only be 3 harnesses, and 2 control uints...turning into 1. 2 harnesses are directly for motor. 1 is for fuel rail and coils and sensors. it plugs into the other which connects to the ECU. The other links with the car and other components. btw there's prolly gonna be a few hiccups along the way. i remember i had a few which took me some time to figure out. please feel free to call when you come across any. axles spindles, etc may need to be swapped as well. 2.0 hubs don't play nice with 1.8t stuff. from the 2.0 car, you're going to need to install a wire to pick-up the signal from the transmission. the vehicle speed sensors are different between the 2 styles. it's as easy as a pin-out in one place and another behind the cluster.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Are you still pnaning on taking those 5 days off to get this thing finished?
I'm about to go MIA for the next three and a half weeks myself to try to get the rado runing before h2o. My chances are slim, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Ha really late on the reply to that one. Still sitting at the house. A little nervous about taking the engine out this spring. Hope all goes well. Need another car to drive while the jetta is down and out. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

It's good man. 
Might a make a few sugestions on the beater while the jetta is down?
monster truck short bus








Baller hearse








Weiner mobile








various shaggin wagons








































your sister's bike








or perhaps a slammed air cooled



































_Modified by 1.8t rado at 9:38 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Man not sure where you are coming from, but with a corporate job where do you find the time for this? I use some PTO days to work on my project car, lol, and most of the weekends. 
Unless you are in college or have some funky part time job, good luck completely this swap in under 4 months unless you set aside time and or have someone who knows everything to help speed the process.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (buttman226)*

I know some people that swapped EVERYTHING over from one corrado to another corrado shell in a weekend.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

DUDE thats the whole thing. It didn't happen in 4months. I'm already over a year. And if you did have a team of say 3 people you could do it. a mk4 to mk4 swap is super easy. I made it harder than i needed cuz i doubted what i knew. But hey, how do you gain knowledge? You gain knowledge by actually doing it.
AS for the beater. F it. I have 4 weeks pto. Good bye Lansdowne!! Now I'm just syking myself out and I hope that the engine actually works.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*








Bru if you've got all the parts ready to go the swap shouldn't take more that a couple days. 4 weeks is plenty of time to swap back to your old moter if that ecu really is fried. Let me know when you are ready to do it. I might be able to take a few days off and help you out. I'm starting to get that spring itch myself, and wishing that my rado was done.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

I need a few more little things. I just haven't been working on it. I hate working outside on metal objects in the cold. Secondary air hose, replace the oil dip tube, oil pan bolts, need to get the exhaust hanger re welded, and lastly secure all the hoses for the intercooler. After that I'm good to rock out with my **** out.
I believe that buttman wasn't looking at the time the post first started until now? could be wrong. Not sure if he saw that the engine was out in what 2 months if that? That damn thing should have been out in a day. It was taking like 10 bolts out, unpluging a wire (i did about a hundred and didn't need to), and of course you have to remove some of the body stuff. But honestly it was easy. Electrical, not so easy.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_I just haven't been working on it. I hate working outside on metal objects in the cold.
 Dido. Working on cars in the cold blows!

_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_After that I'm good to rock out with my **** out.
 You mean you don't do this everyday. Girls and petafiles love it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_I believe that buttman wasn't looking at the time the post first started until now? could be wrong. Not sure if he saw that the engine was out in what 2 months if that? 
 Probably

_Quote, originally posted by *Kx125rider572* »_But honestly it was easy. Electrical, not so easy.








 True story. Doing wiring on German cars blows almost as much as working on cars in the cold.


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Did a little work on my car over the weekend. So, I replaced the temperature controls with ones that actually work. While I had all the trim off to do that job I did something only people with big balls do. I took off the automatic transmissions lock. The one that is connected to the steering column key lock. I found that this thing actually is only controlled when you push the button in on the shifter. It was a big relief to have that thing gone. I thought that it would be a problem when changing transmissions. But no more. So now I have a few pricey things to finish on the 1.8 motor than it can be swaped into my ride. Getting closer and it is exciting! (Only a year later though







)


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kx125rider572)*

Wait till it turns into four years. April 9th is coming fast








Good news on the trany lock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kx125rider572 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

Hey Brandon I need your assistance.


----------

